# Plants small.



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I see alot of small round leafed plants, little circle leave.

Really small palnt that grows like a vine/ground cover, what is this?






I am also looking for any other plant ideas for a very intense (thick) covered backround, with many different varieties to look natural, not just the normal creepingfig. I need some ideas.



I am trying a new techniqu for my background, doign the GS and peat, and silicon, then going to grow out the viv with the abckground on the ground first, to try and get a backgroud started before I stand it up vert.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

wheres the pic?


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

There are thousands of small round leafed plants around. Why don't you try searching the boards for ideas on good background plants.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, all I want are some peoples ideas... I know there are thousand, and this is why I want some names... I can't search because I do not know all of their names. 

I know of one I think is Pilea or somthing, plants like that.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Using the search feature will bring plenty of answers to your question.

But the small round-leafed plant you've been seeing is probably baby tears.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Peperomia prostrata and Peperomia rotundifolia come to mind, among many others. Baby tears (HC) is great too.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Always an excuse for why searching is out of the question eh? 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/searc ... de=results

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... +epiphytes

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... uggestions

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... uggestions

http://www.fantasticfrogs.com/

http://www.springvalleytropicals.com/ 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=35014

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25614

Just some results out of hundreds.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Raymond said:


> Always an excuse for why searching is out of the question eh?
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/searc ... de=results
> 
> ...



There is always an excuse, you know why... (I have eben over this before) Searching is not always the easiest thing, and not always practical, so please stop with the answers saying "Did you try the search tool?" BECAUSE IT DOESN'T MATTER, I WOULD HAVE USED IT IF I FOUND IT PRACTICAL FOR THIS QUESTION! And I was looking for specifically SMALL PLANTS FOR BACKGROUNDS! AND HOW THE HELL SHOULD I LOOK THIS UP WITHOUT NAMES!? "Small plants with little round leaves great for backgrounds or like vines/ground cover?" What would that search come up as? Yeah... so please if you do not know, just don't answer, or you could give me some names of plants.... No one is MAKING you read my question and answer, as if I am harrasing you for an answer vs. looking it up myself. I have been on DB a while, and basically know when something is a new question or something very specific that it would be mroe practical to ask myself.

But thank you to all who have helped.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, Monopoly Bag, drop it down a notch. No need to rant. Honestly, the search really should be your first move- this question certainly isn't unique and is bound to have been asked many, many times.

Hmm plants with small leaves for the background?

Dischidia sp.
Peperomia prostrata (for the ground)- a personal favorite. Lovely leaves with nice variegation.
Pilea sp.
Creeping fig, of course- but not quite as dainty as you'd like.

These are just the ones that I have experience with, though there are bound to be tons and tons available.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

What about Ficus Species?

Ficus Pumila "sunny"is running across my BG and grows like hell 

They are good to cover the BG


I don't want to join the endless SEARCH issue....


Greetz


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

theres also lemon button ferns.
and oak leaf creeping fig. not round, but small.



lol people. so what if he asked instead of searched. if it bothers you just don't reply. simple as that. theres plenty of nicer people on the forums who are willing to help out instead of making somebody sort threw hundreds of topics, many of which wont even help find the answer (raymond's list is a good example)


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with Monopolybag. You know when you're question is already been answered or not if you are on the Board for a long time. Since he has 500+ posts he's here quite sometime (Active)

And the search function is imo not that accurate and you have to search a lot of posts. 

Then in the end Monopolybag maybe shouldn't have react that harsh but I can understand his reaction. 

@zaroba

You're right the Oak leaf creeping fig should be easy to find and I like it better than the round leafs (filike pumila "sunny") 


@ Monopolybag

What tank are you using for ya new technique? 

keep us posted


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I would tend to agree that searching on forums, not just this one is helpful but not that easy to use to get a genral answer on a subject. It is a good tool to use to get either broad knowledge or VERY specific knowledge on a subject.

I personally do not mind answering the same question over and over again (I do this at work all the time). If I have no answer I just don't bother to do anything with the post. When I saw MonopolyBag's name I knew I had seen it here many times so I figured it was a good question. But, you can see I did not answer it since I didn't have anything specific to add or even an opinion. Now I do.

Now, actually Peperomia prostrata grows very well mounted and if you grow it horizontal and then place it vertical it should be even better. I think Antone said he was doing this with mounts of many plants and it seemed to be working well. So, MonopolyBag, that is an excellent idea to try with your viv and try it with other small leaved plants. Another good one to try is Aeschynanthus gracilis.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey MonopolyBag, did you try searching?

Ha ha ha! Sorry, just having fun.

I see your Peperomia prostrata and I raise you Peperomia quadrangularis. Both of these are stunning plants, really beautiful. Antone has both at Spring Valley Tropicals.

Or http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant...t_Code=TP-PC&Category_Code=ET&Store_Code=BJTS

Or even Dischidia nummularia, Dischidia nummularia variegated, and Dischidia bengalensis Thailand. All from Spring Valley Tropicals.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah Mywebbedtoes that si the one on BlackJungle, Thanks....

In terms of other ideas... thanks...

In terms of my reaction, I have gotten the "did yous earch?" answer before about 3-4 other times.

And my new technique, don't know if others tried this, and I know that the plants will grow out first... but I have my 115 g long that some of you may remember I had to gut twice, once not liking it, then using some alternative to silicon (bad idea) and now I bought a new tank, and am starting the background with the tank laying down vs. standing up. I will do this twice, one for each side of the background, then when I stand it up, leave it that way for a while until the background plants adjust to the light being in a different position, then I will begin the soil and ground, which I plan to have a lot of ferns heavily planted. Bromeliads will be placed on background after I have it standing up though.

As of now I have Java Moss, Kyoto Moss spores, two Nepenthes ventricosa, oak leaf creeping fig, Gold Tips, and something similar to it, and some kind of pepromia or whatever that is. Letting it grow in heavily and cover entire background before I stand it up.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a few comments, one or two about your idea, and one general.

I like this idea. I have thought about it myself, but I think I will try it as well on my tank I am just about to plant. Well done Monopoly. I really think you should look into the peperomia, you will not be disappointed. I am now a big Kyoto moss fan. I always loved the look. I recently put spores in a tank for a client (in September actual). I was just over there and there is new moss growth on the wood in the background and starting to cover the floor! It took 3 months but it is going now, good stuff.

As far as searching. People are more and more just saying "SEARCH!", "DID YOU SEARCH?". I agree at times, if someone says, "What plants are good for my tank?", I might point them to a thread or two and then explain that doing a search would help them.

However, if the topic is specific, like this one was (I need a plant that looks like this but do not know what it is called), then it is a valid question. Sure it might have been answered out there, but is it easy to find? I have asked specific questions about Hoya and various other plants and have always gotten good responses (Thank you Harry). So like Harry said, if you don't have anything to offer, maybe just skip it. But if you can help, why not help? Is that not why we are all here, to help and be helped? Just a thought.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you.... and I will look into the peperomi


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, 115 gallon? That's huge :shock: Big vivs are always fun though...

As for small background plants, Pellionia pulchra, or Watermelon Vine, is a pretty good shingling background plant... Mine has become kind of stringy in places, but when grown on a nice vertical surface it shingles.

I got mine at Black Jungle, but I've seen it in the plants classified's here on DB under a different name (watermelon begonia or something) a couple times too.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a 15 gallon long.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, I must have been really tired when I read that... :roll:


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

Anoleo2 said:


> Wow, I must have been really tired when I read that... :roll:


No you weren't tired. He did say 115g


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah, typos do happen...

Some people simply like to help others out...nothing at all wrong with that. i did a lot of volunteering in high school. i also dont particularly care of the search engine. i know there are a lot of intelligent people on dendro who will not mind and in fact would be more than happy to answer peoples questions. 

didnt you parents ever teach you...if you have nothing nice to say, dont say anything at all? just becuase you dont go to lunch with someone doesnt mean you cant show them a little respect.

i wasnt looking for a particular size or shape of ground cover. i typed ground cover into the engine and this came out. helped a lot. 

thanks everyone for your input. my next stop is ebay. take care all.

-Nate


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Beware the eBay :shock: You get addicted, then find yourself going oooooo I want that... and that... and that.... just like going to the grocery store, make a list of exactly what you want and don't stray!! :twisted: 

And honestly, if you have a particular plant in mind, try a wanted ad here. Lots of us have lots of plants and could probably hook you up with the correct plant (or point you to a good grower) instead of possibly getting ripped off on eBay... I've seen some really awesome deals, and then I've seen a common terrarium plant being sold as this incredibly rare thing and just have to shake my head (especially when they don't have the latin name, or a wrong name).


----------

